# 2 differentiff species - ?????



## [email protected] (Mar 27, 2008)

i lately was able to find from long distance a rare breed of tumbler calld
"takla" turkish tumbler. the young berd grow alone (the second egg broken when a cat was visit inside the loft). now haw I can breed this kind of pigeon ???? 
I mean with the same properties and colour as the young baby. what I have to do ?????
(by the way i don't know the sex yet, male of hen)
someone tell me to mate the young with a similar hen or male and the new ones ,one of them get all the genetics from the negative (sexed) parent, after is to mate the father (or mother) with the baby ????

what I have to do


----------

